# Overly excited to see EVERYONE



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

One of the best things about Ruby is how sweet she is. She loves everyone. The "problem" lies in how she shows her love. She gets super excited when anyone comes over to our house. Runs in circles around them, jumps up on them over and over, whimper/whines out of pure excitement and sometimes even pees! She does this even to complete strangers (i.e. on our walks when someone comes over to pet her, or today I had service people over at the house to do some warranty work). 

She does calm down after a few minutes, but before then it's pure chaos and her recall/off command listening goes out the window. When she says hi to my husband and me after we've been out, she's excited and jumps up some, but we tell her off & then sit before we pet her. For just us, she listens pretty well and it's not an issue. It's with people she doesn't see on a daily basis/strangers that it's a bit out of control. I can tell it makes a lot of people uncomfortable.

Advice? She's almost 5 months old, if that matters any.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy does this even to strangers. She does a strange dance towards complete strangers she wiggles her bum but her whole body wiggles then the wee's herself with excitement, sometimes some strangers just ignore her and shoo her away...I just don't understand people that don't like dog's, especially a dog as loving as Darcy.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

You can trying tell others not ignore her unless she sits. As soon as she sits, give love. If her butt lifts, love stops. This is obviously easiest in your home. Also, keep her on a leash and step on it around others giving her enough slack to "correct" herself when she jumps. 

As for the peeing, it should get better with age. Dozer did it until about 6 mos. Penny is currently 5 mos and still does it too. And does everything else you mentioned in your post. Just keep trying and one day she'll get it.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Agree with above. When people asked if they could pet our puppy, we told them he would love it, but we are training him and if they could please stop petting him and turn their back on him if he jumped on them. He stopped peeing from excitement with age. It happens occasionally still, but he's only 9 months.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks, everyone. I'm going to try the leash thing. I actually tried it this morning when someone came over and it worked well. No jumping up, but she did still pee when they went to pet her.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

We're in a similar situation with our 6 month old boy. He completely loses his mind when he sees people and can't resist jumping on them to give kisses and get attention. Our trainer told us to do the leash exercise- get a long leash, make multiple knots in it and then when he jumps step on one of the knots so he then gets a reaction he doesn't want. We have also been told by a few people to gently step on their back paws. I don't like the idea of stepping on my dogs back paws and don't think it's the technique for us, but the leash one is something we're working on. Thus far he's unfazed by it because he's so overwhelmed with excitement but hopefully he starts to pick up on it in the near future.


----------

